# full finger mtb glove recs?



## titus (Feb 18, 2008)

I've been wearing Fox Ranger Gloves for 10 years. I've always found these gloves to be solid and reliable go-to gloves for mtb. I bought a pair of full-finger Fox Ranger gloves about a year ago. I had them in a drawer and used them for the first time about a week ago. I think they're the black/grey 2016 model:

https://bit.ly/2GHblna

I find these gloves to be just as good as the fingerless variety. I wanted to buy an additional pair but I'm not fan of the current color schemes. So I was wondering if anyone here who has had good luck with the full finger Fox Ranger gloves could recommend a good alternative?


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

I won't buy any other gloves, but these.

https://www.tasco-mtb.com/collections/mtb-gloves


----------



## phalkon30 (Jan 17, 2009)

My last fox gloves lasted 10 years, so I got another pair. They're amazing


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

I've had a number of full finger gloves over the years. My current gloves are a pair of Tasco that I bought last Feb and have been the only gloves I've worn since, have taken a number of high speed crashes in bike parks, Moab, etc and are just now starting to fall apart. Doubt I'll buy any other kind of gloves in the future.


----------



## Bills (Jun 13, 2009)

How much different are actual MTB gloves than MX gloves? I have always ridden with my MX gloves, but haven’t really ever tried on MTB gloves.


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

In my experience, MTB gloves can vary much more, having models as tough as those used in MX, as well as models with super light and breathable cloth.

It depends on what you want them for and the brand/model. 

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I like the Fox Rangers as well. 

Then again, I like pretty much all gloves - RaceFace, Sombrio, TLD, Kona...even Specialized (although I worry about karma when I am rocking anything from the big S). 

But right now, it’s all about Fox - suspension, droppers and gloves.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Never wore fingerless on a MTB yet, I use many different brands and right now it's 661 and Fly. 

MTB vs Mx gloves, the mx gloves tend to be much heavier. I'll use MX gloves for the downhill park, MTB specific for the rest of my riding


----------



## titus (Feb 18, 2008)

people seem to like the tasco and handup gloves a lot. I would like to try them but I need a more basic manly color scheme as opposed to a color scheme for toddlers :\


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Fox DirtPaws are my favorite glove so far. They're tough and have knuckle protection for the surprise tree punches.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I like minimal gloves. Handup are semi-local, so they get the nod.

I have an affinity for the ones they sell with trail maps. I have the Pisgah and Pinhoti ones. Will probably buy the Sedona ones to complete the trio (all trail systems I've ridden, too, which is a bonus).

Don't like the patterns? They sell less flashy ones, too. Like this:

https://handupgloves.com/handup-gloves/send-it-lite-starry-night

But really, I think you need these. Toxic hyper-masculinity needs flamingos.

https://handupgloves.com/handup-gloves/party-time-lite-flamingo-pinkgreenblue


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I might consider a pair of Fox gloves. I have bad luck with all sets of Giro gloves. Right now, I have a Handup pair that I bought from Transition Bikes. I love the look and the gloves!


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

jeremy3220 said:


> Fox DirtPaws are my favorite glove so far. They're tough and have knuckle protection for the surprise tree punches.


Whoops. I was wrong in my post above. The ones I have are Dirt Paws. Not Rangers.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

10 years for a pair of gloves...how often are you riding?

Right now my favorite brand is also Handup. I like minimalist gloves that don't bunch with some terry or sweat absorber on the back thumb area. A single pair of Handup's lasted me damn near an entire season which is a first.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

WHALENARD said:


> 10 years for a pair of gloves...how often are you riding?


Lol thought the same thing!

I'm a glove whore because they get nasty quickly. Troy Lee is my go to right now. Cheap and do the job. For short finger I use some kind of Giro gloves.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I've been using some Thor mx gloves and have been able to get more than seven months on the current pair riding six days a week and bought another pair for back up. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## phalkon30 (Jan 17, 2009)

WHALENARD said:


> 10 years for a pair of gloves...how often are you riding?
> 
> Right now my favorite brand is also Handup. I like minimalist gloves that don't bunch with some terry or sweat absorber on the back thumb area. A single pair of Handup's lasted me damn near an entire season which is a first.


I'll find a picture, they're ratty as hell but stayed on my hands. I traveled 90 percent for work for 6 years of that, so only weekend summer riding (Wisconsin). Still, several thousand miles easily?


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I like handup and 100% I dont like thick padding.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Hmmm...I think I see a pattern here...

Guess I best be picking up some Handup gloves, although it will have to be over the net.

I generally wear an XL although this can vary depending on the brand. Hopefully these fit "normally".

EDIT: Holy crap are these inexpensive, although shipping to Canada is going to kill me. And on closer look, the ones that I like (that aren't over the top design-wise), appear to be sold out. Sonofa B. That's depressing AF. Some of those gloves are killer. And apparently, no hope for a re-run of any of those killer designs :madman:

I need a beer...:thumbsup:
*
"WHAT IF A DESIGN I LIKE GOES OUT OF STOCK?*

We do not redo styles. We like to keep things fun and fresh so, much like Air Jordan's, new designs arrive and when they are gone.. they are gone. Very rarely, will we bring back the same version of an old design, but most of the time we just put a new, fun twist on an older design just for the fun of it. Whenever that happens it is hard to tell. Between our intense bike riding and adult beverage slamming schedule, we try to get around to new/different gloves every month or two. If you like a particular glove though, we encourage you to pick it up as soon as you can because you never know how long they'll last..."


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Hmmm...I think I see a pattern here...
> 
> Guess I best be picking up some Handup gloves, although it will have to be over the net.
> 
> ...


Fwiw, I sized down for Handup gloves to get a better fit. On the first pair I bought, I just bought the same size as usual (large), but there was a bit of extra fabric that bunched up occasionally. On subsequent pairs, I have bought mediums, which felt a bit snug at first, but they are supposed to be like that. I spoke to a rep at one point who confirmed it.

They do sometimes bring patterns back. I waited several months for a pattern to come back that my wife really wanted. It was in the light summer weight instead of standard, but that was fine.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Harold said:


> Fwiw, I sized down for Handup gloves to get a better fit. On the first pair I bought, I just bought the same size as usual (large), but there was a bit of extra fabric that bunched up occasionally. On subsequent pairs, I have bought mediums, which felt a bit snug at first, but they are supposed to be like that. I spoke to a rep at one point who confirmed it.
> 
> They do sometimes bring patterns back. I waited several months for a pattern to come back that my wife really wanted. It was in the light summer weight instead of standard, but that was fine.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


These gloves are awesome. I need them. Badly.

@ 7:05...this dude does not like beer, which is cool. But I do, so I am fine with being on Team Handup :thumbsup:






Harold - being local, do you have access to any of the styles that are shown online as being out of stock?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mtnbkrmike said:


> These gloves are awesome. I need them. Badly.
> 
> @ 7:05...this dude does not like beer, which is cool. But I do, so I am fine with being on Team Handup
> 
> ...


They are in knoxville, tn...so semi-local. Knoxville is abt 2hrs from me. I am not sure what all the shops carry. There are a LOT of shops in the area. Maybe, maybe not. I have always bought mine online.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

H-up and T-mtb are top notch for sure! love em both, especially the H-up winter!!

These are some other gloves I've used thoroughly and really liked. 

Giro DND - manly colors , frequently on sale. cant beat this glove for the $$
100% Celium - little more coin but wearing really well.
ZOIC Ether - Perfect hot weather glove, zero protection, comfortable & last. Some deals.
Kitsbow KITCHEL - you get what you pay for, my current favorite glove. Just perfect.

I gave up on Fox gloves long ago, just come apart too often..


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

I have yet to so much as see a single pair of Handup gloves in person, or in a shop, so that alone has kept me from considering them. Not interested in sizing issues via mail order. The 'tarded flashy designs don't wow me either. (I'm also one of those who doesn't see the point of shitty flashy socks, as so many other mtb riders fetishize over.)

Sooo, being the Specialized whore that I am, I gave these a shot and have been running them ever since. I'm on my second pair just because I like keeping stuff not-too-ratty, but the first pair is still totally serviceable. Probably rode over 2000 miles on that first pair in about a year.

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/xc-lite-gloves/p/151192?color=243587-151192


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Ok...Handup lovers...

Are these gloves worth $58.49 CDN ($42.90 USD)?

I found some I like, but that would be the price of admission.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

^ Imo no. If you already have a brand you like for the norm $20-$30. They're good gloves but not broaching $45 good.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

WHALENARD said:


> ^ Imo no. If you already have a brand you like for the norm $20-$30. They're good gloves but not broaching $45 good.


I agree. I really like the Handup but 30.00 US is about tops for what id spend on a minimal glove. Can you get 100% off amazon in Canada?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

WHALENARD said:


> ^ Imo no. If you already have a brand you like for the norm $20-$30. They're good gloves but not broaching $45 good.


I probably should have thought about this a little more before I posted that...

It's a ridiculous premium % wise, but in the end, its only a $15 or $20 premium. All just part of living in the Great White North.

I am in the process of building my second bike this year. This one was supposed to be a "working man's build". All that went straight to **** as soon as I went down the Fox rabbit hole (or maybe it's the "Fox hole") and We Are One had a sale (two sets of WAO wheels in one year...new kitchen appliances put on hold...). So, yeah. Sadly, it's a drop in the bucket at this point.

As well, $35 to $50 is the norm in Canada for pretty much all gloves. Specialized are even more expensive.

Not sure if I have a favourite glove. The Fox Dirt Paw is what I have been wearing lately. They have been fine so far. Adequate. Some RaceFace Stage gloves were nice, until I shredded them badly in a fall (my hands emerged unscathed).

I really do like them all. I probably have at least a half dozen different brands right now. I can't think of any I dislike. And I don't think I will pay that much less for anything else.

All that said, I think this is a product of being a little bored right now, and a little shack happy. Off for an extended ski trip to Kicking Horse and Revelstoke tomorrow so I just need to hang in there until then...


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Cerberus75 said:


> I agree. I really like the Handup but 30.00 US is about tops for what id spend on a minimal glove. Can you get 100% off amazon in Canada?


Yes. There is an assortment of 100% on there, ranging in price from about $40 to $55.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Ok...Handup lovers...
> 
> Are these gloves worth $58.49 CDN ($42.90 USD)?
> 
> I found some I like, but that would be the price of admission.


I wouldn't pay that.


----------



## titus (Feb 18, 2008)

has anyone here tried these?:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004337JXG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_TiUjCbT8GQ3WH


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Picard has met his match.


----------



## DaleinTexas (Mar 27, 2016)

jeremy3220 said:


> Fox DirtPaws are my favorite glove so far. They're tough and have knuckle protection for the surprise tree punches.


Yeap, they have saved my hands a few times!


----------



## PJJ205 (Aug 9, 2018)

For Airline gloves are probably the best gloves that I've ever worn. Check them out!


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

I bought a pair of Fox Dirtpaws many years ago. I like the little extra knuckle protection and they worked perfectly well. After a few years they were finally showing their age so I bought a new pair to replace them.
I wasn’t as impressed with the new pair. The palm felt and wears less like leather and more like a heavy cloth. The glue on the Velcro straps pealed off after a few rides. The stretchy elastic material around the wrist has torn.
I’m not sure I would replace them with another of the same pair. Which is too bad since I liked the first set.


----------



## titus (Feb 18, 2008)

I usually go to a walk up pizza by the slice place after a few miles into my ride. I took off my full finger Fox Racing gloves to eat and then put them back on after eating. The inside of the gloves were freezing! I like the fit, streamlined contour and light grip of the Fox Ranger gloves but they really don't help much when temps drop down towards 30.


----------



## titus (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm going to try a pair of the gore bike wear power gore windstopper gloves:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/g08ttk1iarutveu/Gore-Power-Gore-Windstopper-Glove_Black_2048x.jpg?dl=0

they're low profile and I'm a fan of gore windstopper fabric. they also have a light fleece lining which should help provide some heat regulation. I've got to think that these gloves will be a distinct improvement over the full finger fox ranger gloves.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd recommend these: LINK They don't improve your riding much but, when worn with the matching headgear, sure make trail-blockers get the feck out of your way!


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Personally, I've tried gloves from at least a half dozen companies or more and right now am very happy with my Fox Bombers, which seem to have been changed to the "attack". Comfortable, good looking gloves with a bit of knuckle protection that work well with the touch screen on my Garmin and have so far held up well in the wash.


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

Prefer 100 % tuff, long lasting and lots of cool color combinations


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

scatterbrained said:


> Personally, I've tried gloves from at least a half dozen companies or more and right now am very happy with my Fox Bombers, which seem to have been changed to the "attack". Comfortable, good looking gloves with a bit of knuckle protection that work well with the touch screen on my Garmin and have so far held up well in the wash.


I just ordered a pair of the Attacks from the Fox site at the Boxing Day sale price of $18 CDN. I haven't tried these before.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> I'm a glove whore because they get nasty quickly.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Battery said:


> View attachment 1231163


Lol!


----------



## titus (Feb 18, 2008)

I just bought 2 pairs of gloves which seem promising: 

Gore Universal gloves - lightweight, streamlined and very comfortable. Seems to be a good full finger glove down to 40 degrees.

Gore Universal Windstopper Mid - light insulation, comfortable and good fit. Seems to be a good full finger glove down to 30 degrees. It has some gel pads on the palm which I'm not normally a fan of but my wrists can sometimes feel a bit brittle when riding around 30 degrees so a little extra cushioning is helpful here.

I'll report back after I actually use them on a ride.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

titus said:


> I just bought 2 pairs of gloves which seem promising:
> 
> Gore Universal gloves - lightweight, streamlined and very comfortable. Seems to be a good full finger glove down to 40 degrees.
> 
> ...


I totally missed the part where you were looking for cold weather riding gear. The gloves you bought appear to be in a whole different category than the Fox Ranger gloves you referenced in the opening post. Perhaps not though. I have no experience with Gore gloves.


----------



## titus (Feb 18, 2008)

I wore the gore bike wear universal gloves for a ride around the city in low 40's weather tonight and they were excellent. if you're looking for a full-fingered glove to wear down to 40 degrees then check out the gore bike wear universal glove. I'm going to try the gloves down to 30 sometime. I think the gloves may be able to handle it but they may be a bit on the cool side. It's the lightest glove that gore bike wear makes so a glove like they're windstopper mid would be a more appropriate choice at 30 degrees but I might try the gore universal at 30 degrees out of curiosity just to see how they handle down to that temp


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I pulled the pin on a pair of Fasthouse Crosslines. Pretty minimalist for you lovers of the minimalist. Pretty nice too. I think these are the nicest gloves I have ever owned actually, although I do not yet have any trail time in with them.

Do NOT go by their size chart. I find they fit on the small side so do not size down to get a snug fit. The Larges on me are super tight. Hopefully they will stretch a little bit.

I haven't had a pair of gloves that work as well as these with my phone. That's important to me because I am travelling quite a bit now, and riding in areas that I have not ridden before. I am always pulling out my phone to check Trail Forks.

Anyway, these are REALLY nice gloves.

I also ordered a Fasthouse short sleeve jersey, which is also super nice. As with the gloves, possibly the nicest jersey I own, and I have a closet full.

I have 2 Fasthouse long sleeve jerseys on route as well.

Good times.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Those look really nice! Im a fan of the minimalist glove.

Looking forward to a longer term update. Thanks for posting!

Sweat Buster Helmet padding, Why suffer with sweat in your face & glasses? traxfactory.com


----------

